
Predictably, online media go nuts over ‘Oumuamua and Harvard scientists - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/11/ignore-all-the-stories-about-oumuamua-the-harvard-paper-and-aliens/
======
gus_massa
The abstract and conclusion section have usually a few _slightly_
exaggerations, and the introduction section is usually full of crap, but most
scientist are _not_ perfectly happy to publish something ridiculous like the
asteroids trajectory is slightly weird, then it can possible be an alien ship.
Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence. (Even as conjetures.)

